# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  سؤال

## الغمام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواتي الفاضلات

سؤال/

هل هناك خطة في الشبكة هنا بمناسبة رمضان الكريم

جزاكن الله خير

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكِ الله أختنا الكريمة

إن كنتِ تعنين شبكة الألوكة الأم فتعرض قبيل الشهر بعض المقالات والبرامج الخاصة بأحكام الصيام وما يتعلق بالشهر الفضيل, وإن كنت تتحدثين عن المجلس فقد طرحتْ بعض الأخوات عدة موضوعات هادفة, كموضوع: 

"استعدادًا لرمضان"

وموضوع:
"الاستعداد لرمضان"

وإن تجولتِ في المجلس عثرتِ على المزيد..

وإن كان لديكِ بعض البرامج أو الخطط فحبذا لو أتحفتِ أخواتكِ بها, والله أسأل لنا ولكِ الأجر والمثوبة.

----------

